# PCGH-Gaming PC, Ryzen bug



## whatnexxt (10. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde ja gerne einen PCGH-PC von Alternate bestellen, z.B. diesen hier
PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen-Edition - AMD Ryzen 7 1700, GTX 1070 und 275-GB-SSD

bin aber verunsichert.

So wie ich es verstanden habe, sind ältere Ryzen-Prozessoren fehlerbehaftet, neuere aber nicht:
Performance Marginality: AMD ersetzt fehlerhafte Ryzen-7-Prozessoren - Golem.de

Alternate teilte mir auf Anfrage per email mit, dass sie keine Möglichkeit haben, das zu steuern.

Es ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass ich selbst Linux kompiliere (wobei es auch Foren-Meldungen gibt, dass der Fehler auch Auswirkungen auf Windows hat), hätte aber einen unnötigen Nachteil, wenn ich den Rechner mal verkaufen möchte.
- mal abgesehen davon, dass ich natürlich lieber die neue, fehlerfreie Version hätte, wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgebe.

1. Wie seht ihr das?
2. Es wurden doch jetzt 'Ryzen Pro' Prozessoren angekündigt. Sind die kompatibel mit der o.g. Konfiguration? Wäre das eine Lösungsmöglichkeit? (ich unterstelle mal, dass die diesen bug nicht haben)

Danke für eure Einschätzung...


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2017)

Der "Bug" ist im Prinzip kein Bug, da man praktisch nicht in den Bereich kommt, wo es auffällt.
Wenn du das aber nicht willst, wirst du warten müssen auf Rechner, die das nicht mehr haben.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. September 2017)

Auf der anderen Seite ist KW25 ja aber schon zwei Monate her...

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Alternate noch so "alte" Chargen auf Lager hat.


----------



## whatnexxt (16. September 2017)

Es gibt leider keine Möglichkeit sicherzustellen, dass man eine fehlerfreie Version bekommt (habe nachgefragt).
Das Risiko liegt also beim Kunden.
Da AMD den bug offiziell bestätigt hat, darf man die defekte CPU einsenden und bekommt eine neue (muss aber selbst ausbauen etc.).


----------



## Jibbomat (19. September 2017)

Hallo,

Mal ne frage dazu.  geht es da nur um Linux oder ist man mit Windows 10 auch betroffen davon ?
Hab zwar nicht wirklich kapiert worum es da geht, hab aber grad den noch da liegenden Ryzen 7 1700x angesehen.
Bei mir steht 1717  also KW 17 / 2017  gekauft vor 2-3 Wochen bei Mindfactory


----------



## whatnexxt (25. September 2017)

In den Foren gibt es Hinweise dazu, ich weiß es aber nicht genau (Stichwörter Ryzen, Segfault, Performance Marginality).
Man darf natürlich nicht außer Acht lassen, dass sowohl AMD als auch die Händler ein Interesse daran haben, das Problem kleinzureden.

Wahrscheinlich kannst Du den Prozessor auch nicht einfach aufgrund des Produktionsdatums umtauschen, sondern bist gezwungen ihn einzubauen und nachzuweisen, dass er fehlerhaft ist. Danach erst kannst Du ihn zu AMD einschicken - der Händler ist raus.

Ich werde mir mal den neuen PCGH-Gaming PC auf Basis Coffee Lake ansehen, die paar Wochen kann ich auch noch warten.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (25. September 2017)

Das Problem tritt auf, wenn man große Mengen an C/C++ Code mit GCC (GNU C Compiler) auf einem Linux System compilieren möchte. Das ist sehr schwer reproduzierbar und es sind nicht alle Prozessoren getroffen, auch nicht eine bestimmte Reihe.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Jibbomat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mal ne frage dazu.  geht es da nur um Linux oder ist man mit Windows 10 auch betroffen davon ?
> Hab zwar nicht wirklich kapiert worum es da geht, hab aber grad den noch da liegenden Ryzen 7 1700x angesehen.
> Bei mir steht 1717  also KW 17 / 2017  gekauft vor 2-3 Wochen bei Mindfactory



Mit Windows hat das nichts zu tun. Es geht nur um Linux.


----------



## whatnexxt (26. September 2017)

Warum gibt es dann nicht einfach ein Linux-update?
So ist es für AMD mit Kosten und für die User mit viel Aufwand verbunden. Klingt für mich nicht plausibel...


----------

